# HELP Drying eco earth!



## ReptileRyan (Jul 13, 2011)

How do i dry out eco earth quickly?
I have some and am choosing to put it on a background, if its too hard to dry out then i will use it as substrate and get something dryer if theres anything i can by already dry?
At the mo i have it in a spare viv with 2 60w heat lamps on it.
coould i not by eco earth again and just smash up the brick? :lol2:
thanks in advance
- Ryan


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

ReptileRyan said:


> c
> ould i not by eco earth again and just smash up the brick?


it want seem no where near the same amount,

i would just throw it in the spare viv and keep the lights on,
or you could place a little bit of it in the oven, in a suitable tray


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

an oven will dry it in minutes


----------



## J2mes (Mar 4, 2011)

Heat mat and open top enclosure will dry it in bout 6 hrs try ur lights with loads of ventilation, will do same job


----------

